# Cycling



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

How many folks takes thier bikes with them when holidaying either at home or abroad, I would be interested to know?

M&D


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi M&D,
We usually take our 2.
BillD


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hello Mandy & Dave

We always used to take ours by carrier on the back of the M/H. But this year we've bought a trailer just for this purpose, as I now have a 3 wheeler with a battery and it is too heavy to put on the bike carrier(kept falling off the 2 wheeler!)
'Course the trailer is useful for lots of "unecessary items" as well ie porch, groundsheet, windbreaks, BBQ etc. We have just booked a ferry Portsmouth/Lehavre and the trailer goes free...so no extra cost there then.
It's good to have the bikes to get into town or just to go and get the paper in the morning!! I have a large basket on the back and I'm currently trying to train my dog to stay in it while not off road....difficult!!! 
Think I need to buy a harness, but she needs time to get used to it, I did!

sugarplum


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

*cycling*

Hello Mandy &Dave
We always take ours with us in this country especially if we are going to camp near to a canal.Virtually no hills and lovely scenery.
grandad


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Nearly always take our bikes with us, great for going off in the morning to collect your newspaper and then a trip down country lanes to find a nice rural pub for a lunchtime drink.
We use to have a trailer to tow behind for the dogs, really got some funny looks then.
We now have a rear door motorhome so have 2 folding bikes that sit in the luton on the road. I like the conventional tourer bike best but these are a very good substitute and good for a days touring.
An essential part of motorhoming for us.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave

We take our bikes with us when the sun is shining - don't like cold and rain; there are no banks or hills - don't do gradients as this turns it to exercise rather than pleasure; the distance is not too far and there is a pub at the end. Canal towpaths are great but can be a bit bumpy in places adn don't like bumps.
The more I think about it ??????? why have I got a bike????


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Like Wanderer we have a rear door (van conversion) M/h
We have an Omnistor Twin plus bike carrier (from Broadview blinds by mail order - Nobody else was interested in supplying us)

We carry two ex racing cycles on the rear (ex racing cycles because we have fitted heavier wheels & tyres + bag carriers & mudguards) 

We take them out for rides in the Lake district - round the lakes & in the forests) 
We also take them abroad with us


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

It was really the other way round with us, it was our cycling hobby that led us to buy our motorhome, an Auto-Trail Apache 640. We're lifelong cyclists and usually take a couple of touring or road bikes with us on an Omnistor rack. Most of our trips are planned around good cycling and we usually attend a rally in France every year. This year we're hoping to get to see the Tour de France in the mountains as well.as well


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If I think we will be in an area where we can use them - they come, but not in rainy periods, call me a coward I dont care


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

*cycling*

We always bring the bikes. Had a great time on them in Brittany last May. Great place for cycling. Slan Nora


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Mandy & Dave
We've got a couple of electric bikes which we stick on the rack at the back of the Hymer whenever we go away. The batteries however are stored inside the van as they would be too heavy for the rack and need to be re-charged inside the van anyway. It's just nice to go for a ride when the weather's nice, part pedalling but under power when it gets difficult !!!


----------



## 89106 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

We usually take a road bike in summer, an mtb if it's rainy. I quite like going for a ride after battling through traffic in the van, just unwinds me enough to enjoy a glass or two. It's also handy for exploring the singletracks or roads I wouldn't attempt to get the van down.

We're like Pomme it was cycling that got us into motorhoming - a great way to combine a sport and relaxing holidays, and if I feel like a ride I can always follow the missus in the van....

cheers,

Brian


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

b3hbm said:


> snipped:
> We're like Pomme it was cycling that got us into motorhoming - a great way to combine a sport and relaxing holidays, Brian


Hi all
For us it was the other way around, we got back into cycling because of the van. Now we plan our destinations based on whether there is a good traffic free cycle route nearby. This is not as difficult as you may imagine.....there seems to be plenty of safe cycle routes all over the country.

We always carry two touring bikes with us.

If you know of any good traffic free cycle routes have a look at this post 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt3618.html
and add them to the thread.

Bye
Mike


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pomme & Spykal

We came in MHing form cycling via a small ridge tent & worked our way up 

Used to carry the bikes on the car roof on a home made rack to events

Think we may have been overloaded

Now only have one bike each
Work bike, track bike, touring bike, all gone to good homes


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave,
I`m a keen cyclist and am looking to buy the wife a bike so we can explore around the locality we`re holidaying at  ,cycling is ideal,gets you fit and theres no traffic jams to contend with,saves on fuel to  .

Ric.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

My bike goes everywhere with me in work and on holiday. 
It's my job and I really enjoy being able to get about on a bike rather than the MH. It was the cycling that persuaded me to get the MH and I've never regretted it for one second.

Banjo 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

we take the bikes down to wareham forest in dorset great place if you like off road tracks
there are miles of easy riding tracks there


----------

